# HELP ME (real emergency please help if you can)



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Look this is a liget emergency, no joke. My hen sero is in big trouble. My chickens were screaming right so i go out and check. Nothing is out of the ordinary. But it was a bit seeing the adults also ran into the goat house. I go back out and open the door (we have auto we need to reset the time) and in the corner I see sero. I go over to her, she's missing feathers and she won't open her eyes. I bring her up to the house and check her over. Under one of her ear covers I see blood. She opened her eyes when I did that. Her other ear is not bleeding. We cleaned that cover and put blu kote on it. When we put her back down she did that cooing face. I have learned chickens do that when they are in a lot of pain. We only have one crate and sugar cookie is sick. So we put sero out in the rooster house. I am trying to find her something so she can be inside. I don't know what to do now. Please help me save my baby. If we need to we will cull her, I don't want her to suffer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dissolve a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water. That will help with pain. 

Is the cage large enough for both girls? It would help them both since they'll have company.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Dissolve a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water. That will help with pain.
> 
> Is the cage large enough for both girls? It would help them both since they'll have company.


It's a crate for a medium small dog, it needs to be cleaned but still kinda big. I want sero inside so I can watch her and sugar has to be inside because I have to give her medicine at 6:25 am. Any how it should be big enough. But do you think sese will get sick as well. And sugar is very peaky sometimes.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> It's a crate for a medium small dog, it needs to be cleaned but still kinda big. I want sero inside so I can watch her and sugar has to be inside because I have to give her medicine at 6:25 am. Any how it should be big enough. But do you think sese will get sick as well. And sugar is very peaky sometimes.


This is the crate


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is wrong with Sugar? If it's bacterial the likelihood she'll pass it to Sero is pretty low.

Check Sero this morning. See if she really needs to be in. Put some antibiotic ointment on her wound. Never mind, you said you used Blu Kote. 

Do you have any idea what went after Sero?


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Unless the other chickens are picking at the wound, I would put her back in with the flock. They seem to get more stressed when they're isolated. That Blu Kote really seems to deter them from picking. Do what you can for the pain as Robin suggested, but if she was attacked by something, I wouldn't find it unusual for her to be a bit out of it for a day or so. Give her some time, and she'll likely come out of it on her own.

I had a chicken this summer who looked like something had ripped the back of her neck open. Skin flayed, bloody, very gruesome. I cleaned her up, put some Blu Kote on it, and I did isolate her for a bit, but she was getting stressed, so I put her back with the flock. After a couple of weeks and cleaning when needed, the wound was well scabbed. That spot is still a bit bare today, but she's completely healed. Chickens can recover from some rather gnarly looking injuries, so don't count her out just yet!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Yeah I put her into the crate last night. But this morning I came out and she had died. Either of her injury or she choked because she had straw all caught up in her beak. She was still warm but not worth trying to bring back. I don't want her to suffer so a new chicken added to my feather frames. Rest in peace sero I will miss your goofy ways.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry, Chick. She must have had internal injuries you couldn't see. At least she wasn't alone.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'm so sorry, Chick. She must have had internal injuries you couldn't see. At least she wasn't alone.


Honestly she reminds me of dove. You will never understand stand how much they mean to you till you don't have them. She died in the massacre this year, dove. I know she was comfortable but it still hurts knowing I could of saved them. Even if they are comfortable it still hurts. I made a promise to her she will never be alone and I kept that. She died with sugar and I have her next to un framed feathers. Honestly sero was one of my best hens. I will miss her and how she let me victory boop her, I saw her a few hours earlier and she was just fine. I know better then anyone. Everything can go down hill very quickly or vice versa. Well I know she was comfortable when she died.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's obvious how much they mean to you.


----------

